# Couple of Pics - Milwaukee Machine Polisher (tested on VXR nurburgring)



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

:buffer: WOW this machine is very nice to use was my first impression



















More pics of a burg detail to follow:doublesho


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Very good,, whats the model number again & how much did it cost. This is the light one, right?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks..Model number shows AP12E from powertoolsales.co.uk for £176 posted

Very light and soo easy to control and use any technique

Cannot find nothing better for the money so it's faultless IMO


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

looks good, i ordered one 10 days ago now, still waiting  been dispatched so should be here monday.


----------

